# Best way to chop dates?



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

I've tried in my food processer (it almost burnt out the motor), my regular blender (lumpy, clumpy and uneven) and my new VitaMix (almost the same as the regular blender, just a little more even, but still unusable if I want it to be pretty).

I'm dying to make some nut bars, but can't get the dates to work out and be smooth enough.

Any thoughts?


----------



## messy mama (Jan 14, 2005)

Have you tried scissors yet?
I've heard that freezing them for a couple of hours makes them easier to chop.


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

Old recipes (I mean like 10th century...) call for "grinding" the dates. I burned out my food processor chopping some for hais, so I'm thinking of trying cutting them with scissors then grinding them with my mortar and pestle next time.


----------



## G&B'sMama (Mar 25, 2005)

I have heard that they are easier to chop if you roll them in flour first. I haven't tried it myself though, we can never keep dates in the house long enough to chop them.


----------

